# Electrics: starting from a standstill (on a hill!)



## allen-uk (7 May 2010)

Hello.

I would be grateful if more experienced electric cycle users could give me an opinion on this:

My disability (one leg gorn) doesn't worry me overly, at least not when riding my bike. The one time it is a major problem is starting from rest ON A HILL. Then, if I can't go sideways across the hill to get going, I am stuffed, and usually end up walking up to the next flat(-ish) bit.

I can see how a throttle-controlled bike would help in those circumstances, i.e. sit on bike, push with foot as usual, twist throttle to give impetus, and once I'm doing 3 mph I'm away pedalling.

I'm learning the ins and outs of electric bike motors, and have been told that some motors only kick in after about 3 mph, which is NO GOOD to me, as in those circumstances I can't get up to 3 mph!

So, which motors/types of drive should I avoid?


Advice appreciated.


Allen.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 May 2010)

My father has a Powacycle electric bike. There is a switch on the handlebars which selects between "pedelec" and twist-grip operation. In twist grip mode you can use electric power alone.


----------

